# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  All China Mobiles Code

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ALL  CHINA MOBILES CODE
*#66*# Set Factory Mode CONFIRMED
*#8375# Show Software  Version CONFIRMED
*#1234# A2DP ACP Mode CONFIRMED
*#1234# A2DP INT Mode  CONFIRMED
*#0000# + Send : Set Default Language CONFIRMED
*#0007# + Send :  Set Language to Russian CONFIRMED
*#0033# + Send : Set Language to French  CONFIRMED
*#0034# + Send : Set Language to Spanish CONFIRMED
*#0039# +  Send : Set Language to Italian CONFIRMED
*#0044# + Send : Set Language to  English CONFIRMED
*#0049# + Send : Set Language to German  CONFIRMED
*#0066# + Send : Set Language to Thai CONFIRMED
*#0084# + Send :  Set Language to Vietnamese CONFIRMED
*#0966# + Send : Set Language to Arabic  CONFIRMED
CHINESE MODELS:
default user code: 1122, 3344, 1234,  5678
Engineer mode: *#110*01#
Factory mode: *#987#
Enable COM port:  *#110*01# -> Device -> Set UART -> PS Config ->  UART1/115200
Restore factory settings: *#987*99#
LCD contrast:  *#369#
software version: *#800#
software version: *#900#
set default  language: *#0000# Send
set English language: *#0044# Send
set English  language (new firmware): *#001# Send also
==========
Service codes  BenQ:
software version: *#300#
test mode: *#302*20040615#
Service codes  Pantech:
software version: *01763*79837#
service menu:  *01763*476#
reset defaults (phone/user code reset to default):  *01763*737381#
Service codes 3xx, 5xx:
software version: *#79#
software  version: *#837#
Service codes VK200, VK2000, VK2010, VK2020,  VK4000:
software version: *#79#
service menu: *#9998*8336# (hold  #)
reset defaults (phone/user code reset to default): *#9998*7328# (hold  #)
Service codes LG:
software version: 2945#*#
Service codes  Sony-Ericsson:
J100 software version: #82#
Service codes Fly:
2040(i)  reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200  software version: *#900# Send
SL300m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL300m  software version: *#900# Send
SL500m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL500m  software version: *#900# Send
MP500 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MP500  software version: *#900# Send
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set  language to Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Konka:
C926 software version:  *320# Send
C926 set default language: *#0000# Send
C926 set English  language: *#0044# Send
Service codes GStar:
GM208 (Chinese Nokea 6230+)  engineering menu: *#66*#
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set language to  Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Motorola:
Motofone F3 software version:  **9999* Send
C113, C114, C115, C115i, C116, C117, C118 software version:  #02#*
C138, C139, C140 software version: #02#*
C155, C156, C157 software  version: #02#*
C257, C261 software version: #02#*
V171, V172, V173  software version: #02#*
V175, V176, V176 software version: #02#*
C168,  W220 software version: *#**837#
W208, W375 software version: #02#*
ZTE  Mobile1- *938*737381#
2- PHONE WILL DIPLAYED DONE
3- POWER OFF YOUR PHONE  AND POWER ON AGAIN
alcatelE205
unlocking phone code,only press***847#  without simcard
E900 software version: *#5002*8376263#
E900 full reset:  *2767*3855#
Service codes Spice:
S404 enable COM port: *#42253646633#  -> Device -> Set UART -> PS -> UART1/115200
S410 engineer mode:  *#3646633#
S900 software version: *#8375#
S900 serial no:  *#33778#
Service codes Philips:
S200 enable COM port: *#3338913# ->  Device -> Set UART -> PS -> UART1/115200
Service codes "Chinese"  models:
default user code: 1122, 3344, 1234, 5678
Engineer mode:  *#110*01#
Factory mode: *#987#
Enable COM port: *#110*01# -> Device  -> Set UART -> PS Config -> UART1/115200
Restore factory settings:  *#987*99#
LCD contrast: *#369#
software version: *#800#
software  version: *#900#
Service codes BenQ:
software version: *#300#
test mode:  *#302*20040615#
Service codes Pantech:
software version:  *01763*79837#
service menu: *01763*476#
reset defaults (phone/user code  reset to default): *01763*737381#
Service codes VK-Mobile 3xx,  5xx:
software version: *#79#
software version: *#837#
service menu:  *#85*364# (hold #)
Service codes VK200, VK2000, VK2010, VK2020,  VK4000:
software version: *#79#
service menu: *#9998*8336# (hold  #)
reset defaults (phone/user code reset to default): *#9998*7328# (hold  #)
Service codes LG:
software version: 2945#*#
KG300 NVRAM format:  2945#*# -> menu 15
Service codes Sony-Ericsson:
J100 software version:  #82#
Service codes Fly:
M100 software version: ####0000#
2040(i) reset  defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200  software version: *#900# Send
SL300m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL300m  software version: *#900# Send
SL500m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL500m  software version: *#900# Send
MP500 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MP500  software version: *#900# Send
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set  language to Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Konka:
C926 software version:  *320# Send
C926 set default language: *#0000# Send
C926 set English  language: *#0044# Send
Service codes GStar:
GM208 (Chinese Nokea 6230+)  engineering menu: *#66*#
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set language to  Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Motofone-F3:
Motofone F3 software version:  **9999* Send
***300* Set SIM Pin
***310* / ***311* SIM Pin ON |  OFF
***000* Reset Factory settings
***644* Set Voicemail number
***260*  / ***261* Auto keypad lock ON | OFF
***510* / ***511* Voice Prompts ON |  OFF
***160* / ***161* Restricted Calling (Phonebook only) ON |  OFF
***200608* Send: software version
***200606* Send: software  version
***200806* Send: flex version
***250* / ***251* Keypad tones ON |  OFF
***470* Select time format
***500* /***501* Prepaid Balance Display ON  | OFF
***520* Change language
Service codes Motorola:
C113, C114, C115,  C115i, C116, C117, C118 software version: #02#*
C138, C139, C140 software  version: #02#*
C155, C156, C157 software version: #02#*
C257, C261  software version: #02#*
V171, V172, V173 software version: #02#*
V175,  V176, V176 software version: #02#*
C168, W220 software version:  *#**837#
W208, W375 software version: #02#*
and "yes"''
chiniss cord  & pin out
some chinese Mobile Code And Pinouts  :::::::::::***************************************  *****************************************>
Service codes BenQ:
software  version: *#300#
test mode: *#302*20040615#
Service codes  Pantech:
software version: *01763*79837#
service menu:  *01763*476#
reset defaults (phone/user code reset to default):  *01763*737381#
Service codes 3xx, 5xx:
software version: *#79#
software  version: *#837#
Service codes VK200, VK2000, VK2010, VK2020,  VK4000:
software version: *#79#
service menu: *#9998*8336# (hold  #)
reset defaults (phone/user code reset to default): *#9998*7328# (hold  #)
Service codes LG:
software version: 2945#*#
Service codes  Sony-Ericsson:
J100 software version: #82#
Service codes Fly:
2040(i)  reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200  software version: *#900# Send
SL300m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL300m  software version: *#900# Send
SL500m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL500m  software version: *#900# Send
MP500 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MP500  software version: *#900# Send
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set  language to Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Konka:
C926 software version:  *320# Send
C926 set default language: *#0000# Send
C926 set English  language: *#0044# Send
Service codes GStar:
GM208 (Chinese Nokea 6230+)  engineering menu: *#66*#
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set language to  Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Motorola:
Motofone F3 software version:  **9999* Send
C113, C114, C115, C115i, C116, C117, C118 software version:  #02#*
C138, C139, C140 software version: #02#*
C155, C156, C157 software  version: #02#*
C257, C261 software version: #02#*
V171, V172, V173  software version: #02#*
V175, V176, V176 software version: #02#*
C168,  W220 software version: *#**837#
W208, W375 software version: #02#*
ZTE  Mobile1- *938*737381#
2- PHONE WILL DIPLAYED DONE
3- POWER OFF YOUR PHONE  AND POWER ON AGAIN
alcatelE205
unlocking phone code,only press***847#  without simcard
E900 software version: *#5002*8376263#
E900 full reset:  *2767*3855#
Service codes Spice:
S404 enable COM port: *#42253646633#  -> Device -> Set UART -> PS -> UART1/115200
S410 engineer mode:  *#3646633#
S900 software version: *#8375#
S900 serial no:  *#33778#
Service codes Philips:
S200 enable COM port: *#3338913# ->  Device -> Set UART -> PS -> UART1/115200
Service codes "Chinese"  models:
default user code: 1122, 3344, 1234, 5678
Engineer mode:  *#110*01#
Factory mode: *#987#
Enable COM port: *#110*01# -> Device  -> Set UART -> PS Config -> UART1/115200
Restore factory settings:  *#987*99#
LCD contrast: *#369#
software version: *#800#
software  version: *#900#
Service codes BenQ:
software version: *#300#
test mode:  *#302*20040615#
Service codes Pantech:
software version:  *01763*79837#
service menu: *01763*476#
reset defaults (phone/user code  reset to default): *01763*737381#
Service codes VK-Mobile 3xx,  5xx:
software version: *#79#
software version: *#837#
service menu:  *#85*364# (hold #)
Service codes VK200, VK2000, VK2010, VK2020,  VK4000:
software version: *#79#
service menu: *#9998*8336# (hold  #)
reset defaults (phone/user code reset to default): *#9998*7328# (hold  #)
Service codes LG:
software version: 2945#*#
KG300 NVRAM format:  2945#*# -> menu 15
Service codes Sony-Ericsson:
J100 software version:  #82#
Service codes Fly:
M100 software version: ####0000#
2040(i) reset  defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200  software version: *#900# Send
SL300m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL300m  software version: *#900# Send
SL500m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL500m  software version: *#900# Send
MP500 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MP500  software version: *#900# Send
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set  language to Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Konka:
C926 software version:  *320# Send
C926 set default language: *#0000# Send
C926 set English  language: *#0044# Send
Service codes GStar:
GM208 (Chinese Nokea 6230+)  engineering menu: *#66*#
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set language to  Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Motofone-F3:
Motofone F3 software version:  **9999* Send
***300* Set SIM Pin
***310* / ***311* SIM Pin ON |  OFF
***000* Reset Factory settings
***644* Set Voicemail number
***260*  / ***261* Auto keypad lock ON | OFF
***510* / ***511* Voice Prompts ON |  OFF
***160* / ***161* Restricted Calling (Phonebook only) ON |  OFF
***200608* Send: software version
***200606* Send: software  version
***200806* Send: flex version
***250* / ***251* Keypad tones ON |  OFF
***470* Select time format
***500* /***501* Prepaid Balance Display ON  | OFF
***520* Change language
Service codes Motorola:
C113, C114, C115,  C115i, C116, C117, C118 software version: #02#*
C138, C139, C140 software  version: #02#*
C155, C156, C157 software version: #02#*
C257, C261  software version: #02#*
V171, V172, V173 software version: #02#*
V175,  V176, V176 software version: #02#*
C168, W220 software version:  *#**837#
W208, W375 software version: #02#*
and  "yes"''
..................................................  ...............................
N95Pda and N95S  Pinout
2x5
4:Rx
5:TX
6:GND
..................................................  ...............................
K1 Moto  Pinout
4:Rx
5:Tx
6:Gnd
..................................................  ...............................
PDA ZT6618
1........8 pin mini  Conector
3:Rx
4:TX
5:Gnd
..................................................  ...............................
Cect 8380
1..........8 pin mini  Conector
1:Gnd
2:Rx
3:Tx
..................................................  ...............................
KG-200
4:Gnd
3:Tx
2:Rx
..................................................  ...............................
N91I
1..............12 pin  Connector
.
5:Gnd . 12:Tx
6:Tx . 13:Rx
7:Rx  .
==============================================
All Chinese Mobile Code  And  Pinouts
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hi
Service  codes BenQ:
software version: *#300#
test mode: *#302*20040615#
Service  codes Pantech:
software version: *01763*79837#
service menu:  *01763*476#
reset defaults (phone/user code reset to default):  *01763*737381#
Service codes 3xx, 5xx:
software version: *#79#
software  version: *#837#
Service codes VK200, VK2000, VK2010, VK2020,  VK4000:
software version: *#79#
service menu: *#9998*8336# (hold  #)
reset defaults (phone/user code reset to default): *#9998*7328# (hold  #)
Service codes LG:
software version: 2945#*#
Service codes  Sony-Ericsson:
J100 software version: #82#
Service codes Fly:
2040(i)  reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200  software version: *#900# Send
SL300m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL300m  software version: *#900# Send
SL500m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL500m  software version: *#900# Send
MP500 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MP500  software version: *#900# Send
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set  language to Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Konka:
C926 software version:  *320# Send
C926 set default language: *#0000# Send
C926 set English  language: *#0044# Send
Service codes GStar:
GM208 (Chinese Nokea 6230+)  engineering menu: *#66*#
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set language to  Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Motorola:
Motofone F3 software version:  **9999* Send
C113, C114, C115, C115i, C116, C117, C118 software version:  #02#*
C138, C139, C140 software version: #02#*
C155, C156, C157 software  version: #02#*
C257, C261 software version: #02#*
V171, V172, V173  software version: #02#*
V175, V176, V176 software version: #02#*
C168,  W220 software version: *#**837#
W208, W375 software version: #02#*
ZTE  Mobile1- *938*737381#
2- PHONE WILL DIPLAYED DONE
3- POWER OFF YOUR PHONE  AND POWER ON AGAIN
alcatelE205
unlocking phone code,only press***847#  without simcard
E900 software version: *#5002*8376263#
E900 full reset:  *2767*3855#
Service codes Spice:
S404 enable COM port: *#42253646633#  -> Device -> Set UART -> PS -> UART1/115200
S410 engineer mode:  *#3646633#
S900 software version: *#8375#
S900 serial no:  *#33778#
Service codes Philips:
S200 enable COM port: *#3338913# ->  Device -> Set UART -> PS -> UART1/115200
Service codes "Chinese"  models:
default user code: 1122, 3344, 1234, 5678
Engineer mode:  *#110*01#
Factory mode: *#987#
Enable COM port: *#110*01# -> Device  -> Set UART -> PS Config -> UART1/115200
Restore factory settings:  *#987*99#
LCD contrast: *#369#
software version: *#800#
software  version: *#900#
Service codes BenQ:
software version: *#300#
test mode:  *#302*20040615#
Service codes Pantech:
software version:  *01763*79837#
service menu: *01763*476#
reset defaults (phone/user code  reset to default): *01763*737381#
Service codes VK-Mobile 3xx,  5xx:
software version: *#79#
software version: *#837#
service menu:  *#85*364# (hold #)
Service codes VK200, VK2000, VK2010, VK2020,  VK4000:
software version: *#79#
service menu: *#9998*8336# (hold  #)
reset defaults (phone/user code reset to default): *#9998*7328# (hold  #)
Service codes LG:
software version: 2945#*#
KG300 NVRAM format:  2945#*# -> menu 15
Service codes Sony-Ericsson:
J100 software version:  #82#
Service codes Fly:
M100 software version: ####0000#
2040(i) reset  defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MX200  software version: *#900# Send
SL300m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL300m  software version: *#900# Send
SL500m reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
SL500m  software version: *#900# Send
MP500 reset defaults: *#987*99# Send
MP500  software version: *#900# Send
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set  language to Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Konka:
C926 software version:  *320# Send
C926 set default language: *#0000# Send
C926 set English  language: *#0044# Send
Service codes GStar:
GM208 (Chinese Nokea 6230+)  engineering menu: *#66*#
Set language to English: *#0044#
Set language to  Russian: *#0007#
Service codes Motofone-F3:
Motofone F3 software version:  **9999* Send
***300* Set SIM Pin
***310* / ***311* SIM Pin ON |  OFF
***000* Reset Factory settings
***644* Set Voicemail number
***260*  / ***261* Auto keypad lock ON | OFF
***510* / ***511* Voice Prompts ON |  OFF
***160* / ***161* Restricted Calling (Phonebook only) ON |  OFF
***200608* Send: software version
***200606* Send: software  version
***200806* Send: flex version
***250* / ***251* Keypad tones ON |  OFF
***470* Select time format
***500* /***501* Prepaid Balance Display ON  | OFF
***520* Change language
Service codes Motorola:
C113, C114, C115,  C115i, C116, C117, C118 software version: #02#*
C138, C139, C140 software  version: #02#*
C155, C156, C157 software version: #02#*
C257, C261  software version: #02#*
V171, V172, V173 software version: #02#*
V175,  V176, V176 software version: #02#*
C168, W220 software version:  *#**837#
W208, W375 software version: #02#*
and  "yes"''
..................................................  ...............................
N95Pda and N95S  Pinout
2x5
4:Rx
5:TX
default user code: 1122, 3344, 1234,  5678
Engineer mode: *#110*01#
Factory mode: *#987#
Enable COM port:  *#110*01# -> Device -> Set UART -> PS Config ->  UART1/115200
Restore factory settings: *#987*99#
LCD contrast:  *#369#
software version: *#800#
software version: *#900#
set default  language: *#0000# Send
set English language: *#0044# Send
set English  language (new firmware): *#001# Send

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27



----------


## bouhelal

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## coucou152

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اخي الكريم*

----------


## noony454

تسلم ايديك

----------


## majid.hsana

ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد شفرة( كود) الهاتف اني كول  t718  وشكرا

----------


## باسبوس

سلام من الله عليك
ولك من قلبي سلام

----------


## amin59

*جزاك الله خيرا حبيبى*

----------


## youssef0707

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اخي الكريم*

----------


## max_11

بارك الله فيك وأحسن 
الله اليك على ما قدمت
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

----------


## nooredjert

mercci

----------


## جمال الركابي

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز

----------


## myhfid

بارك الله فيك اخي على المجهود المثمر

----------


## fahd95559

بارك الله فيك اخي على المجهود

----------

